# Bachamnn lil big haulers tender-ruby tender?



## blakesteam1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey everyone it's been a long time since I was last on here and I've seen these bachmann lil big hauler train sets and they seem to have a lot of kit bashing potential. However some of them have 2 axle tenders which I was wondering would they make a good accucraft ruby tender with some minor changes? I don't know exact measurements.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I should think it would work fine. I have two of them they are solid, no fiddly bits to break off. The coal load can be made removable for RC batteries. 

One to keep in mind is the couplers need the adapter that comes from the Thomas line to drop the coupler hieght to LS standard, and they roll way better with metal wheels.


----------



## blakesteam1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks I will try to find one if possible without the locomotive


----------

